# Dewalt tools



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Whats your opinion of Dewalt tools?

Ive been using dewalt tools my whole life, just corded tools though. Ive never had any dewalt cordless stuff. I cant complain, except for the jigsaw. So I started using dewalt cordless tools. My only complaint is the batteries dont have the run time they should. 

A few weeks ago I was floating around craigslist and came across some old 18v dewalt tools. Since I have some good batteries I scooped them up. The guy said he switched to ridged because they say the will replace the batteries. 

The quality of these old tools compared to the new set is astounding. The drill looked like it was used to remodel satins hell hole but is still a nice tight working unit. But I have to say the same for other brands too, especially craftsman. The best cordless I have ever seen or used was a 18V craftsman set. When we couldnt get batteries anymore we switched to the new C3 craftsman stuff which I learned real quick was a mistake.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The old 18v dewalts were great, but the run time sucks compared to the new ones.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I run all dewalt cordless tools. Get the 4 and the 5 amp hour batteries. They run great. Who cares if ridgid will replace the batteries, when the tools themselves are underpowered and weak?

I've had my impact and drill since they first released the 20v line. My old 1.5 ah batteries are still running strong, but the newer 4 and 5 provide so much more power. I'll probably upgrade to the brushless line soon.


----------



## nmirse (Jun 30, 2014)

I love the 20 v line and won't use any other cordless tools but there is somthing about dewalt corded tools just don't feel right to me, I don't know why
This is my newest dewalt kit I added to my collection










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I like the table saw. I have an electric grinder, its fine. I don't know how you could screw up a grinder. Dont care for the circular saws, jigsaws, or miter saws. Havent used much else I guess


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't stand DeWalt, they never seem to perform like they look. They look like they could be a high quality tool, but seen to disappoint on the performance side. But hey that's just me.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Always have had good luck with any DeWalt tool I purchase.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I can't stand DeWalt, they never seem to perform like they look. They look like they could be a high quality tool, but seen to disappoint on the performance side. But hey that's just me.


I think they're like any other manufacturer. They have areas where they shine, and areas where they don't. 

Bosch makes a great sds. I love my table saw and miter saw too, their cordless stuff never seems to be a big hit though. Makita makes good cordless, but their table and miter saws seem like they get bad reviews. 

Milwaukee seems pretty good all around though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

That's just it, some pretty highly respected craftsman have good luck with the tools. That speaks volumes. Tools are like a pair of boots, they just don't fit everyone the same.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I run predominantly Dewalt tools. Main exceptions are my Skilsaw, Sawzall.....Dewalts versions just don't do it for me, though I do have the Dewalt wormdrive that I "abuse" for all the dusty cutting like stucco/cultured marble etc. 
I had to replace my 17 year old table saw last year, burned up the motor. My Dewalt miter saw is still going strong after 17 years and has always cut accurate.

I haven't been able to kill any of the cordless with the exception of the 16g nailer after a fair amount of use. I've had to replace a bunch of batteries due to age of course. What's funny is I still had one of the old all black 18v must be 15 years old at least, that finally last week seems to no longer hold a charge, that thing outlasted a number of newer XRP batteries. I do wish the cordless circular had just a little more power though it's a good deal better than the cordless recip that I only use for trimming small branches at home :laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I did some research lately to upgrade my cordless collection. I have about 20 tools of the Dewalt 18v series. They have served me well, but it was time to upgrade. I was close to going with the Milwaukee 18v Fuel series, but I really wanted the battery framing gun that Dewalt had. So far so good. I have the brushless impact, drill, recip saw, and of course the framing gun. The gun is the only one that I have used so far, and it has delivered on the hype.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I have 2 tools from Dewalt older 18V 16g finish nailer and the new 20v cordless framing nailer. 

I have used the finish gun on smaller type projects, it is heavy but never jams.

I used the framing nailer all day today and never had a jam. Worked great on bathroom remodel I am doing and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to everyone. Huge improvement over the gas cartridge one I used to have. 

It is really nice not having compressor and hose attached to me the whole day!:clap:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have always bashed them but one day I looked at the tools that I was using daily and realized that many were Yellow. I went with the 18v cordless because of the 18 ga trim gun.T he DW wetsaw is the benchmark by which all others are now measured aginst. the 745 and its replacement are the best small portable table saws you can get. The scroll saw is almost as good as the Excalibur at 1/2 the price. I love their grinders. 

They are the Ford F250 love em or hate them they are ubiquitous on the American job-site. 

Are there better tools in each category? Except for the few that have been alluded to, Yes. 
Do they make a some that are total dogs? Yes a few.
Will their tools get the job done? At a reasonable price? Yes.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd like to get my hands on one of those framing guns. Paslodes have always been too finnicky for my liking, and the fuel smell drives me crazy.

I've got the cordless recip and circular saw. I love having those available, not my go to by any means, but they're great when I just need to do a few quick cuts.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

aaron_a said:


> I'd like to get my hands on one of those framing guns. Paslodes have always been too finnicky for my liking, and the fuel smell drives me crazy.
> 
> I've got the cordless recip and circular saw. I love having those available, not my go to by any means, but they're great when I just need to do a few quick cuts.


I had two of the Impulses that I bought brand new. They were always finnicky and I just got tired of dealing with them. The new Dewalt is nice. I got it for $349 with a 4.0 battery, charger, and a nice case. It is heavy, takes a little while to get used to it, but all in all I am pretty satisfied. I did manage to jam it using 2" ring shanks a couple times, Probably shot a thousand spikes with no jams. The ring shanks were generics, and we sometimes have problems with them on other guns also.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I really like my cordless framing gun. I used to really hate on dewalt, especially their cordless tools but the 20v line is pretty impressive.


----------



## Gumphri (May 17, 2014)

For finishing their table saws are hard to beat unless you have someone working with you who will wreck the fence. Their miter saws have their place. I really like their miter saw stands. It seems user preference with circular saws between makita and dewalt in this neck of the woods. Their compressers seem fine but defiantly not something to write home about.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dewalt has a few good tools, but as a whole, I don't care for their stuff.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I miss my radio !


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

*Dewalt Tools*

For the longest time I've wanted to hate dewalt... I mean i think when they first came out with their cordless stuff they were well built and well priced. But wait a year or two and it seemed like they had something new out and the pervious line was virtually no good. They make the best corded tools in my mind. They are one of the only mitre saws that don't have the safety switch on the trigger which I find shouldn't be on any saw other then the super cheap home owners who know nothing will buy cuz they won't use it more then once or twice.

I've run makita cordless tools and I don't think someone could pay me to use something else, all their grips are virtually the same, I have tools from 10 years ago that will work with the new 4 and 5 amp batteries (with cutting a small tab off the battery)
They are more then powerful quick charging and long lasting. The only down fall with makitas line is their radio... Sounds good nice and small but doesn't charge and a whimpy cord in case you need to plug into the wall


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

I think dewalt's biggest mistake was to bring out a new line with incompatible batteries. If someone who had their 18V stuff wanted to upgrade, that would be the opportunity to try another brand.
That and the fact that dewalt has about 5 different quality versions of each tool. It is frustrating trying to find the "contractor" version.
That being said, I run about 90% dewalt, and I love it. Never had any problems with the quality.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

LockTalk said:


> For the longest time I've wanted to hate dewalt... I mean i think when they first came out with their cordless stuff they were well built and well priced. But wait a year or two and it seemed like they had something new out and the pervious line was virtually no good.


I think dewalt is the only manufacturer that has actually had the strongest line of tools with their 18volt line. They have been out there for ages and when all other brands came out with a new lineup and dumped the old, dewalt carried on through and build a lithium battery to go on the old platform. There was no other brand that had as large a platform in nicad than dewalt imo. There 20v line is promising to be even larger and is highly competitive. I find that a 4ah battery will outdo makita at similar tasks.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I have no beef with black and yellow. Had their 14.4 line up, no issues. Their 18v was stellar and now I'm on their 20v with no issues thus far. As far as corded, I only have a dinosaur single bevel 12" ms, which is a champ beater saw, a circular saw and palm sander which I rarely use. No complaints with any. I have used their table and wet saws and haven't been disappointed. Their jigsaws and recip saws are junk IMO. Of the 'standard' contractor tools, Bosch is the jigsaw leader and Milwaukee and Makita the sawzall leaders. 

Overall, I think Dewalt makes solid tools. Because of their market share, I think they get bashed a lot...


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

All my cordless are dewalt. Never had a complaint but I don't really know how the others are. Wish they would come out with new 20v finish nailers. Just bought the 20v led light in case I lost power during the blizzard. Nice light.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Dewalt Tools*

I use Dewalt's 20v cordless tools. The impact and drill I enjoy and prefer to the other brands. The circular and reciprocating saws get the job done but are much less elegant tools than those provided by Milwaukee or even Makita.

I also have a 4.5" grinder that I've been abusing for 6 years and still love. It ran an 8" blade for a few of those years but the guard is back on now.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I've pretty much gotten away from Dewalt except for their table and miter saws. If I had to choose one brand for all my cordless and corded tools from Dewalt, Bosch, Makita and Milwaukee Dewalt would be my last choice .


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

I use their sawzall, 18V Cordless drill, and Mitre Saw. Used to use their skillsaw before switching to Makita, and I don't think I'll ever go back.

The sawzall and drill have both taken more than their fair share of abuse and still kick ass for me. The Mitre saw is fairly new, but the little I've used it I've loved it the whole time.

I certainly won't say they make the best tools on the market, but they certainly perform well enough for me to produce work that makes my clients happy. And I don't stress out wondering if my DeWalts are going to make it through the job.

In my mind, that makes DeWalt a decent brand of tool :thumbsup:


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

They make decent tools at a decent price, it's hard to be a contractor and not have a few tools that are yellow & black.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Dewalt's lower on my list, festool/bosch are up top. Then Makita/Milwaukee/dewalt. 

However I love their table saws, and my dw621 router.

I think the dewalt belt sander really soured my dewalt experience. Big tank of a thing, stupid design. Burned out in 6months (thankfully). 

I'm sure their other tools are fine for the most part, but they're not even on my radar really.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Michaeljp86 said:


> ...Whats your opinion of Dewalt tools?
> .


*D*oes* E*veryone *W*ant *A* *L*ousy *T*ool....:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Whats your opinion of Dewalt tools?
> 
> Ive been using dewalt tools my whole life, just corded tools though. Ive never had any dewalt cordless stuff. I cant complain, except for the jigsaw. So I started using dewalt cordless tools. My only complaint is the batteries dont have the run time they should.
> 
> ...


Craftsman cordless drills were made by Ryobi.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aaron_a said:


> I think they're like any other manufacturer. They have areas where they shine, and areas where they don't.
> 
> Bosch makes a great sds. I love my table saw and miter saw too, their cordless stuff never seems to be a big hit though. Makita makes good cordless, but their table and miter saws seem like they get bad reviews.
> 
> Milwaukee seems pretty good all around though.


I'm still on my original impact. Bought it in 2009. Won't die. Use it everyday. I've had a back up for a few years but she's a lonely backup.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Framer87 said:


> I think dewalt is the only manufacturer that has actually had the strongest line of tools with their 18volt line. They have been out there for ages and when all other brands came out with a new lineup and dumped the old, dewalt carried on through and build a lithium battery to go on the old platform. There was no other brand that had as large a platform in nicad than dewalt imo. There 20v line is promising to be even larger and is highly competitive. I find that a 4ah battery will outdo makita at similar tasks.


Bosch had a good selection.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had to buy a Mafell just to keep all my tools red and black. :laughing: But my go to tools are certainly Milwaukee, although I'm seriously thinking about that Dewalt Cordless framer. I hate cords and hoses.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I had to buy a Mafell just to keep all my tools red and black. :laughing: But my go to tools are certainly Milwaukee, although I'm seriously thinking about that Dewalt Cordless framer.* I hate cords and hoses.*




Me too. I was cursing the air hose last week as I tripped over it while doing a stair job. :blink:
And my air fittings now are leaking for some reason!


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I'm still on my original impact. Bought it in 2009. Won't die. Use it everyday. I've had a back up for a few years but she's a lonely backup.


I'm still on mine too. My drill has started to act up after being left out in the rain. Still have my 12v kit from when they were first released too.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aaron_a said:


> I'm still on mine too. My drill has started to act up after being left out in the rain. Still have my 12v kit from when they were first released too.


Bosch?


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Bosch?


Dewalt


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aaron_a said:


> Dewalt


I have Bosch.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have Bosch.


I have several.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

m1911 said:


> I saw those smart point guns and liked the idea, but the last couple Bostitch guns I've had were not very good at all, so I passed on those. I may have to take another look at the 18ga smart point. I think most of the new Bostitch guns aren't as good as the old stuff, though I could be wrong.


I saw them in Lowe's today. 

They come with a belt clip, AND have a pencil sharpener built INTO the belt clip. If that's not smart, I don't know what is.

As far as Bostitch nailers, I only have experience with the 15ga cordless, and that thing works pretty awesome for how much I've used it (not very much).


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> I saw them in Lowe's today.
> 
> They come with a belt clip, AND have a pencil sharpener built INTO the belt clip. If that's not smart, I don't know what is.
> 
> As far as Bostitch nailers, I only have experience with the 15ga cordless, and that thing works pretty awesome for how much I've used it (not very much).


Yeah, they've had that pencil sharpener/clip for a long time on bostitch guns.
Those SmartPoints look nice, but it would be nice to have a dry-fire lockout. I wish all guns had that feature...


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Yeah, they've had that pencil sharpener/clip for a long time on bostitch guns.
> Those SmartPoints look nice, but it would be nice to have a dry-fire lockout. I wish all guns had that feature...


I didn't know about the sharpener, guess I'm late to that party. :blink:

Not sure about the dry-fire lockout. I know the cordless doesn't fire if there's only a nail or two left in the magazine. I don't see how these couldn't have this tech.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

All of the new Bostitch nailers have the typical features you would expect to see in a professional air nailer:

Tool-free jam release mechanism
Dialable depth adjustment
Selectable sequential or contact (bump-fire) operation
1/4″ air fitting
Neither Bostitch’s websites nor dealers’ product pages mention whether these nailers have dry fire lockout mechanisms.

http://toolguyd.com/bostitch-smart-point-nailers/


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> All of the new Bostitch nailers have the typical features you would expect to see in a professional air nailer:
> 
> Tool-free jam release mechanism
> Dialable depth adjustment
> ...


They don't have it, I've checked them out in person.
My paslode cordless has dry-fire lockout, as does my PC pinner.
The Ridgid 18ga has it too.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

m1911 said:


> They don't have it, I've checked them out in person.
> My paslode cordless has dry-fire lockout, as does my PC pinner.
> The Ridgid 18ga has it too.


Well, good thing someone else bought the 18ga nailer Lowe's had on closeout today so I didn't... :whistling


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> Well, good thing someone else bought the 18ga nailer Lowe's had on closeout today so I didn't... :whistling


I hate not having a dry-fire lockout, as there's nothing worse than shooting blanks...


----------

